# could somone help me with some info?



## greeniizz (Aug 4, 2019)

basically I just would like to some help with how much these items might be worth cuz I have no idea! I haven't had any luck finding out over the internet for the information either. so I came here in hopes that somebody would help me with the information I have 5 Zapco speakers .. 3 are small round and two little smaller round. Sorry for the vague description.! I have the numbers off the back if that's helpful... and then I have two.. I think they're sum Tweeter ? crossover? I dont even know what they are. But their zapcos as be well. Again I'm sure a picture would help since I don't know what I'm talking about!!
And then I also have a 4-channel high-performance bridgeable dual mosfet amplifier with electronic crossover Network a thousand watt and its Legacy series 2.
I'd be very grateful for any information 
Thank you


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

Obviously you can't post pics because you don't have enough posts but some model numbers would help.


----------



## greeniizz (Aug 4, 2019)

Ok . This is my 1st time here. 
So hopefully I'm doin this right.. bear with me if not plz 

This is the only info on back of the speakers-

There's 3 of these speakers
zapco
RM-6H.130
100watt

And 2 of these speakers
KT.6.25
100 watt

And the Tweeter. ...crossover things
I don't actually know what they are...
I don't see model #'s
I see

one end says woofer in- woofer out
Tweeter in Tweeter out
10w47
10w68
10w12

Then the other end says 
Tweeter equalization
& Tweeter level


Then there's a 
legacy series 2
Model # is LA1020


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

That's a 2 way component set with an extra 6.5 inch speaker. The 130, kt, and crossover go together. That's a decent set if in good shape. Came out about 12 years ago.

There amp is a low end piece.


----------



## greeniizz (Aug 4, 2019)

Thank you for your help!!
1 last question if I could..
How much should I sell everything for? 
Without the amp?


----------



## greeniizz (Aug 4, 2019)

An yes there in very good condition!


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

I have no idea the value of Zapco gear. Put what you consider a high price on it and be willing to take offers. You get an idea of the market value by what people are willing to give for it.


----------



## greeniizz (Aug 4, 2019)

Thank you again for ur help


----------

